# Attention animal lovers in the EStepona/Manilva/Casares area..



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ADANA, the Estepona charity which shelters and rehomes abandoned dogs is in urgent need of pallets or any unwanted construction materials.
Now the cold and wet weather is approaching we need to make sure our pens are as warm and water-tight as possible.
If you can help, please contact Helen on 952113467. The perrera office is open from 10.30 to 13.30.
We are always happy to welcome volunteers to help clean the pens or groom and walk our dogs and we can always make use of old blankets, clothing etc. to line the beds for our pups.
You can access our website, adana.es to learn more about what we do.

Hope this is permissable, Mods...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hiya, can I ask what you use the pallets for? Are they just to keep various bits off the ground or another well found use?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> Hiya, can I ask what you use the pallets for? Are they just to keep various bits off the ground or another well found use?



Not sure as I only heard about the need for them this afternoon from OH who has just returned from the kennels. (I'm waiting for the plumber...since early this morning....)
I heard her say something about 'decking' before she rushed off to the dentist.
Our construction team is preparing the kennels for winter.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Not sure as I only heard about the need for them this afternoon from OH who has just returned from the kennels. (I'm waiting for the plumber...since early this morning....)
> I heard her say something about 'decking' before she rushed off to the dentist.
> Our construction team is preparing the kennels for winter.


They are usually used to get blankets and mats etc. off the ground, so for insulation - it's warmer that way. Pallets are good to build covers and huts as well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seb* said:


> They are usually used to get blankets and mats etc. off the ground, so for insulation - it's warmer that way. Pallets are good to build covers and huts as well.


Yes, we have beds and line them in winter, especially for our pups. Because of illness and plumbers I haven't been to the kennels for a week so I don't know what our 'construction team' is actually doing but I know they want to divide a large pen to make more space, clear drainage ditches and secure fencing around the runs attached to each pen.
The Ayto renovated our kennels in 2009 -they haven't paid the contractor's bill yet, though - and we have the most up-to-date perrera in the area but there is always work to be done and we are quite a way up a mountain....


----------

